# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  4ος Πανελλήνιος Διαγωνισμός YORKSHIRE

## Gardelius

*
**

**Η έκθεση θα λάβει χώρα στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο του Δήμου Αλίμου, Λεωφόρος Ιωνίας 96 - Άλιμος στις * *8 και 9 Νοεμβρίου 2014**

Κριτής θα είναι ο Kος* *George A. Weeks ( πρόεδρος SYCC )**


**Οι ώρες για το κοινό ειναι οι εξής :**


Σάββατο 8 Νοεμβρίου

**13:00-21:00* *


Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου

**9:00-12:00* *


*

----------


## oasis

θα ειναι καλεσμενος και παρων στην εκθεση και ο Oliver Quinn. Οσοι ασχολουνται με τα γιορκσαιρ γνωριζουν την αξια του σαν εκτροφεας και κριτης και τυγχανει παγκοσμιας αναγνωρισης

----------


## jk21

οσα λεει ο Παναγιωτης ,τα εχω ακουσει και απο κορυφαιο εκτροφεα στο ειδος ,να λεει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα για τον Quinn !

----------


## antonisveria

υπεροχα πουλια και μακαρι να μπορουσα να ερθω......

----------


## oasis

επειδη εφτασε ο καιρος, θα ηθελα να σας υπενθυμισω την εκθεση του Yorkshire Canary Clul of Greece ! Για οσους δεν θα ειναι εκει , θα προσπαθησω να φτασει οπτικοακουστικο υλικο στο φορουμ (και με την βοηθεια της ομαδας διαχειρισης βεβαια)

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια στη διοργανωση ! σαφως και περιμενουμε υλικο !! ξερεις οτι θα ερχομουν ,αλλα μαλλον θα βρισκομαι εκτος Αθηνων 

Θα κατεβασεις καποια πουλακια;

----------


## jk21

> επειδη εφτασε ο καιρος, θα ηθελα να σας υπενθυμισω την εκθεση του Yorkshire Canary Clul of Greece ! Για οσους δεν θα ειναι εκει , θα προσπαθησω να φτασει οπτικοακουστικο υλικο στο φορουμ (και με την βοηθεια της ομαδας διαχειρισης βεβαια)

----------


## oasis

Δημητρη κατεβασα 3 πουλια μονο,ο ενας ηρθε 6ος στη κατηγορια 1 ο αλλος 5ος στην κατηγορια 2 και ειχαμε και μια 3η θεση στην κατηγορια 14. καλα τα πηγαμε για πρωτη φορα. θα περασω να σου αφησω στικακι με υλικο γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να βαλω φωτο εδω μεσα

----------


## jk21

Βρηκα χρονο να επεξεργαστω το υλικο απο φωτο που μου δωσε ο Πανος και ακολουθε φωτορεπορταζ απο την εκδηλωση 

η ωρα της κρισης 























και οι διαγωνιζομενοι αναμενουν με αγωνια 











... και λιγο πιο χαλαρα ποτε ποτε 




τα πουλια ηταν οπως βλεπω παρα πολλα !




και να οι νικητες 

















και εδω καποιοι εκτροφεις με επιτυχιες ,μαζι με τον κριτη και τον κυριο Κουιν 



και κλεινω με τους δυο σημαντικοτατους παραγοντες επιτυχιας του διαγωνισμου του yorkshire club

----------


## blackmailer

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες!!! και ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος...

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους!!Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## panos70

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες, Δημητρη  ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτογραφιες

----------


## jk21

Παιδια τον Πανο να ευχαριστειτε (oasis ) .Eγω αν και θα ειχα παει αν ημουν αθηνα (και για τον Πανο και για τον Τασο που ισως ειδατε στις φωτο ... καλοι μου φιλοι και οι δυο και ο Πανος απο τους πιο παλιους διαδικτυακα ) ,ημουν Βολο εκεινες τις ημερες

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα,

Δημήτρη ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την ανάρτηση των φωτογραφιών.

Ιδιαίτερα τον Πάνο, που τράβηξε τόσο ωραίες πόζες, κατά την διάρκεια της κρίσης των πουλιών.  

Σίγουρα όμως οι πρωταγωνιστές *κλέβουν την παράσταση* *!!!*

----------


## HarrisC

Πανο και την ομαδα διαχειρησης,ευχαριστουμε πολυ.Ομορφες εικονες απο και με αξιους χομπιστες

----------


## mixalisss

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες και στους νικητές γιατί πραγματικά θέλει πολύ χρόνο μεράκι και αγάπη για να βγουν τόσο όμορφα πουλιά. πραγματικά σας αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oasis

το τελευταιο χρονο η δυναμικη του Yorkshire Canary Club of Greece , εχει ανεβει κατακορυφα. Νεοι ανθρωποι σε ηλικια και εμπειροι εκτροφεις εντασσονται στην παρεα μας. Ισως να εχει γινει και λιγο μοδα η συγκεκριμενη ρατσα αλλα σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο ολα τα club μας ανεβαινουν σε δημοτικοτητα και γινονται περισσοτερο επαγγελματικα (με τα καλα και τα κακα επακολουθα). Το μεγαλο συν ειναι οτι πολλες πληροφοριες μοιραζονται απλοχερα και τα πολυ μεγαλα ονοματα σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο δεν εχουν την ταμπελα του εμπορου πανω τους. Βοηθουν τα υπολοιπα club μοιραζοντας εκπληκτικα πουλια με σκοπο να ανεβαινει το επιπεδο. Φετος η "εκτιναξη" στο δικο μας club εγινε απο την βοηθεια του Παγκοσμιου ρεκορντμαν σε νικες, του Oliver Quinn (εσπασε το ρεκορ των τεσσαρων νικων ανα εκτροφεα που κρατουσε απο τη δεκαετια του 1960). Επειδη εδω δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες, Δημητρη, στην σελιδα μου στο facebook εχω σε φωτογραφια τον  Quinn που φοραει την μπλουζα που του εφτιαξα (με ενα στεφανι ελιας,τον αριθμο 5 των νικων του το ονομα και την χρονια)

----------


## jk21



----------


## oasis

σωστος!!! εσπασε το ρεκορ των 4 πρωτιιων σε best seven που κρατουσε σχεδον 50 χρονια

----------


## oasis

Σας παραθετω ενα εικοσιπενταλεπτο βιντεο απο την 4η Εκθεση του Ελληνικου Yorkshire Canary Club. Εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον να δειτε πως γινεται η κριση των πουλιων ειδικα στην περιπτωση αυτη οπου οι δυο κριτες ειναι κορυφαιοι εκτροφεις της ρατσας και ο κυριος Weeks ειναι προεδρος του Αγγλικου club  (μητερα ολων των york club παγκοσμιως)





ΠΗΓΗ :
http://greekyorkshirecanaries.blogsp...show-2014.html

----------


## jk21

Xoρταστικοτατο !!!! ευχαριστουμε

----------

